# Sports Forum/Thread



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

*Sports programming *(or lack of) issues seem to be a constant problem for some. Maybe it's time to create a separate forum just for SPORT Programming issues.

I would bet there would be more discussion than the "OTA" forum.

Nope... Not a sports fan or a LOGO fan. Sports programming just seems to be a never ending issue with some. So why not provide the sports fans a place to post. 

Whatdoyathink admins???


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

tommiet said:


> *Sports programming *(or lack of) issues seem to be a constant problem for some. Maybe it's time to create a separate forum just for SPORT Programming issues.
> 
> I would bet there would be more discussion than the "OTA" forum.
> 
> ...


Uh, http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe a separate forum to discuss the channels would die of quickly ... while RSNs and ESPNs are important channels to some, I don't see an overwhelming need for such a split.

If you want to discuss the content on sports channels we do have forums for that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Believe it or not, we have a few other forums outside the D* cluster.

There is the "Sports Programming & Events" forum. In addition, there is a
"Forum Support" forum for making comments and suggestions such as yours..


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Nick said:


> Believe it or not, we have a few other forums outside the D* cluster.
> 
> There is the "Sports Programming & Events" forum. In addition, there is a
> "Forum Support" forum for making comments and suggestions such as yours..


Great! Why don't the admins MOVE the sports questions/issues to these Forums?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We generally do ... when appropriate. Some questions relate more to the carriage of the channel and those belong in the provider forums.

Personally I wait until I see what the question is before making a move ... are you asking about posts discussing the carriage of sports channels or the content on sports channels? The DISH forum you started this thread in is the right place for a DISH carriage issue ... the HD forum would work for a carriage issue in HD. If you want to discuss the Olympics in general or any other sports coverage then the "Sports Programming & Events" forum is the best topic.

If none of those forums meet your needs and the question hasn't been answered in this thread feel free to clarify what you are asking for. I believe you were asking for a "DISH Network Sports Carriage Issue" forum? And I've answered that earlier in this thread.


----------

